# Where to find=Sram Force



## Rob81 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi
could anyone suggest an European online shop (so VAT are included and will not grow up to 30% as it happens here....) where to buy a full Sram Force 09 with a nice price?
THANKS


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

PBK has '10 for $1041.37 
Bike Buster has it for 1,040.48 and can be found at BikeBuster

Total cycling has it for $1253.8
I got my Rival group from total cycling back before christmas for $517 shipped. After one minor problem, resolved by SRAM, never had another problem. I hope this mumb jumbp comes out right.. just toook my pill and having a hard timer trying to type and stuff...I'm out .. peece.


----------



## 2Slo4U (Feb 12, 2005)

*Posted in Hot Deals $899*

Force Gruppo - $899

http://www.sunandski.com/SRAM_Force_Gruppo_10_Speed_Compact_Component_Set_p/7767024310902.htm

Sun & Ski sports - the 2009 gruppo

I can't seem to make the link work but go to the Hot Deals forum and it is there


----------



## Rob81 (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks but I *must* avoid to buy from USA or I'll get +30% in VAT,,,so not a big deal!


----------



## damitamit (Sep 15, 2005)

www.merlincycles.co.uk are quite cheap. Not sure where they ship to thou...


----------



## Rob81 (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, a nice price there! Maybe it'll get lower soon in other places with the new 2010 gruppo


----------

